# New paint on swarm trap make a difference?



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I caught several last year in boxes painted only for a few weeks.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

odfrank said:


> I caught several last year in boxes painted only for a few weeks.


Thanks
That's what I was hoping.


----------



## LetMBee (Jan 4, 2012)

I caught 14 last year. I painted the traps just a couple of months before. I will find the picture and post it on this thread.


----------

